# Rena's Bridal at the Adolphus



## elsaspet (Jan 10, 2008)

We got the rare pleasure to do Rena's Bridal at the historic Adolphus hotel in Downtown Dallas last weekend.  The place is amazing!!!!


1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 10, 2008)

5.





6.





7.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, my jaw just hit the floor. (And given I have a bit of a glass jaw, that's not a good thing. But I digress). Those are absolutely stunning shots. Beautiful bride, beautiful smile, beautiful dress(!), beautiful pics. 

(....Although the angle of her bodice in #6 seems jarring to my eye.)


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful work here.  I love the lighting on the pictures, great job!


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you guys!  She's a beauty, huh?!


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 10, 2008)

her right hand fingernails are weird in 1 and 2...

2 is my favourite though.  Awesome emotion.


----------



## gpimages (Jan 10, 2008)

You are the master :hail::hail:


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 10, 2008)

:stun: Those are absolutely amazing. #2 is my fave too. The lighting in all of them is spot on, i love the dramatic yet somehow dreamy feel.

Dark hair like that can be really tough to get right sometimes, but you hit the spot, especially in #7 :thumbup:

Unbelievable.


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 10, 2008)

Great job as always. Your work is always absolutely stunning!


----------



## emogirl (Jan 10, 2008)

beautiful shots....#1 and 2 & 5 are faves...i think her teeth are too bright though in #1..#6 she needs some light on her hair as she is blending into the background there...beautiful lighting on all...especially love the way she flows in #5
what is renas bridal? was this an advetising shoot?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 10, 2008)

These are really nice! I like the lighting and posing of these, it's subtly dramatic. 

I'm not really a fan of the blown curtains in #1 and the too-smooth of skin, but other than that, they're great!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful posing and lighting.  The location ain't too shabby either!  Well done.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 10, 2008)

Hehe Emo, those are her teeth.  Should I tell her to darken them a bit?  
(Sorry, that just tickled me!)


----------



## emogirl (Jan 10, 2008)

yes, they freak me out, they could light a room!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 10, 2008)

Elsaspet - STUNNNNNNNNING (said in a sing song-y voice :mrgreen Beyond gorgeous, but I don't expect anything less from you! I have a few comments and a few "nitpicks" on a couple though! (If you don't mind! )
#1-Absolutely gorgeous location & gorgeous bride! The way she is holding her hand on the railing though cuts off one of her fingers making it look like she's only got 4 fingers! I love the pose though! The way she's looking down kind of reminds me of Romeo & Juliet balcony scene!
#2-LOVE her smile! Very fun picture! Again though, with her fingers - she's got her hand on the railing on a weird angle.
#3- LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT! I know some people aren't fond of those types of borders but I am! tee hee and I just love this one! 
#5-Love this one. Love the pose, love the dress, love the flowers! My only nitpick is her pearls that are falling behind her back look a little awkward to me.
#6-Love the pose, love the dress! But her bodice is at an awkward angle on her chest....however, on a sidenote, can I have a dress like that when I get married???? (insert sigh of jealousy here!)
#7-She looks so lonely!!! But very stunning! I think here too, her dress looks funny on her chest. But I can tell that its how she's "hunching-but not really hunching" her back.

~I would so LOVE to have your talent! I really want to get into Portrait Photography & am checking out photography programs at colleges around here! Did you go to school and take photography classes or did you just learn it all yourself? I wish you worked/lived around here! I'd be your shadow, trying to learn from you!
~Also, what post processing software do you use for skin-smoothing? Do you have a "how-to" posted around here somewhere?

Again, BEAUTIFUL photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nkmaurer (Jan 10, 2008)

Love them!!!!!  

Only hope I can look half that good in my wedding dress!

I was also curious about your skin PP.....sometimes I think it definitely fake but I know a lot of senior girls would love it!


----------



## Android (Jan 11, 2008)

Cindy,
I'm running out of nice things to say:heart:. I know you only show us your best shots but I bet it's hard to choose as they are probably ALL as good as these!
I'm not a fan of the type of boarder in No.3, but I think YOU can convert me.  Also, I agree with earlier comment that the angle of the bodice in No.6 looks a little awkward but still a GREAT shot!
If I wasn't already married, I'd rob a bank to afford to fly you to UK and shoot my wedding:hail:. (If I wasn't already married, I'd propose to you:hug:
Love your work
Andy


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you guys again!  
Yeah, I'm bad about fingers and stuff.
As for skin, I'm trying to do a lot less with it these days, just a light gausian blur...no teeth or eye whitening.  ( I just still can't bring myself not to make skin flawless).
As for training, I didn't attend any schools but did have some wonderful mentors, and attended a few awesome seminars.

If anyone is interested in seeing the full bridal set:

Go to: www.collages.net
Username: Rena's Bridal
Password: 11504

Thanks again!


----------



## zendianah (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are amazing!!!  You get the most beautiful brides. I think some of these should be in a bridal magazine!


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

My local photogs and I laugh about that all the time.  I do get the gorgeous ones!  I have no idea why, but I'm not gripping about it for sure.

Cross your fingers, because I'm sending these to Grace Ormond!


----------



## TDSapp (Jan 11, 2008)

I love them as well.  The only think that I could see (and it's really a nit...) is in Photo #1.   On the right hand side you can see the legs of the light stand.   Or at least it appears to be the legs of the light stand.

Other wise....  WOW!   Great shots!!!

Tim


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Tim, Holy Crap, how did you notice that?  I didn't, but you are exactly right!


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow! That's all I can say - WOW!


----------



## .Serenity. (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought i was looking through a bridal magazine. Just amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Holly (Jan 11, 2008)

I keep coming to look at these.. They are such stunning photos! beautiful beautiful work..


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you all again for looking, for your wonderful words of encouragement, and your awesome advice and insights.  Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## zendianah (Jan 11, 2008)

I just love your work! This is by far my favorite. This looks like it should be used for a bridal mag. 

Your lighting is perfect!


----------



## zendianah (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry!! I already commented. I'm TIRED!  - Really.. I'm not spamming..


----------



## Deadeye008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very lovely work. I really like the "silkyness", if thats a word, of your pictures. I have noticed this in other shoots that you have posted as well. I like your style!


----------



## TDSapp (Jan 11, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Hey Tim, Holy Crap, how did you notice that? I didn't, but you are exactly right!


 

I dunno...  Just seemed to me that the lines were not correct.   Then I was looking at how you had your lights and they just jumpped out at me.   Anyway...  I have gotten to where I really pick apart my own pictures so I guess I am starting to do that with all pictures.

Tim
Another Texan on TPF


----------



## eddiesimages (Jan 12, 2008)

Perfect! That's all I can say.


----------



## ghpham (Jan 12, 2008)

:hail::hail::hail:

I haven't respond before eventhough this is about my 5th time looking at these photo's.  It makes me want to move to be in your AO so I can get some lessons from you. Simply stunning   :hail:

By the way, uhhhh, who is Rena?


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 12, 2008)

ghpham said:


> :hail::hail::hail:
> 
> I haven't respond before eventhough this is about my 5th time looking at these photo's. It makes me want to move to be in your AO so I can get some lessons from you. Simply stunning :hail:
> 
> By the way, uhhhh, who is Rena?


 

Thank you so much!  Anytime you are in the area, give me a jingle!

Rena is the bride's name.  She's a client of mine.    I did her brother's wedding last year, and they are a terrific family.  I wish there were more brothers and sisters to photograph because they are all amazing people.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 12, 2008)

Except for her eyes in number four, which strike me as well, odd, I absolutely love all the shots. She is absolutely beautiful, and your lighting is, as always, great. Beautiful model, great lighting, what's not to like? If I ever get heavy into this sort of work, I'm totally lookin' to your threads for inspiration, no doubt.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 13, 2008)

Adding a little lighting diagram for image number 4





Lighting Used: 
Photogenic Studio Max 320 with an 36" Shimera octibox double diffuse.  Snooted 580EXII on tripod.
Camera Used:
Canon 5D with 70-200 2.8 IS /Pocket Wizard
Settings used in this portrait:
400 ISO, 125 shutter, at F5

Photoshop work done: Eye bag reduction, Liquify at waist area, crop.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 14, 2008)

I wish I lived near you....I would love to learn from you that is for sure. As always your work is amazing and so breath taking. I love every shot, i just can not pick a favorite.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 15, 2008)

I really love #5 and 7.  The lighting is so pretty in those.  Also love your little diagram.  It made me laugh


----------



## eravedesigns (Jan 16, 2008)

I like them but #2 is over processed especially on her arms and breast area. I love the shot but her torso just seems plastic


----------



## bogleric (Jan 18, 2008)

Just like looking through the window... great as always.  One of these days I will get the hang of the liquify tool.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, I love the processing in #3 (the gold border really brings out that shot) and I also love #4 because she looks so glamorous.  Of course, I like them all but I always have to pick my favorites.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok Cindy... I am usually a big fan of yours but I have to say that these _SUCK!!!_






(crap... I can't do it) Fantastic. Why can't I find those models/clients?!?


OMG! I have got to come to Dallas for a couple weeks and hang out with you and your hubby!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jan 20, 2008)

I HAVE to find a location like this one!  There's got to be one somewhere!  LOL  And she is gorgeous - I love the poses.


----------

